# How to create private galleries on my website



## bluewaterjon (May 9, 2010)

I want to set up ways to share photos with clients on my site where they can see the photos, and no one else can. (I guess the term for this would be, uh, private galleries). I have several ways I will be wanting to use this.
1. showing images to editors who want to check out low res versions of pics they may want for mag covers, etc. They want exclusive images and don't want the images to be seen before they are on the cover, hence the "viewed only by them" need. 
2. clients. I'd like to upload pics for clients, and then they can proof them and tell me which ones they like/want.

Any input on which services or applications on my site, and what you like about them ( and don't) will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks very much,
Jon Schwartz
Travel and Fishing Photography
Jon Schwartz: Fishing and travel articles, photography, and big fish photos
Blog: Jon Schwartz's Blog: Fishing Articles, Photography, and Travel


----------



## rabhobbes (May 9, 2010)

Hi Jon,
I personally use SmugMug, you can set any gallery to have a password so only those with the password can access it. Theres lots of info here and at Smugmug about their services, I've been really happy since I started a year and half ago with it.


----------



## K.Li (May 9, 2010)

For usual clients you can simply have a password protected gallery, but for the exclusive stuff if you don't want people to find it you don't put it on the internet AT ALL.


----------



## galeanberk23 (May 10, 2010)

Once Check out mywebsiteadviser.com/
Here you can find some cool stuff ...
Good luck ...


----------



## max3k (May 10, 2010)

x2 for Smugmug


----------



## UUilliam (May 10, 2010)

smugmug is the way to go, someone asked me to make a website but since i am quite inexperienced at that sort of thing, i directed them to smugmug, they are happy I did.


----------



## Aayria (May 11, 2010)

Zenfolio is also another great option.


----------

